# SVS PB-13 Ultra Bookshelves affordable match



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

I want to buy the SVS PB-13 Ultra but since I know that my pioneer speakers wont do it, I need the speakers relatively small, the sit next to my 27'' iMac because it looks ugly if the speakers a big next to the screen.

Are there any speaker out there within the €250/$250 Bookshelves, that perform well.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Polk, Definitive, and Klipsch are always good bets.

Something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290202

or this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882325060R


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Polk, Definitive, and Klipsch are always good bets.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


I looked them up, and find them too big next to my screen. I am aiming on a size like the Corsair SP2500 Satellites/Bookshelves Like this


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_760ALPLR1/PSB-Alpha-LR1.html?tp=186&kw=&org=pla&nw=g&crv=6664807465

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_735SM45/Definitive-Technology-StudioMonitor-45.html?tp=186#details-tab

Still too big? In my opinion matching something the size of a computer speaker with a PB-13 Ultra does not make sense. The Corsair speakers are the size you want, and in your price range, so why not buy those?


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_760ALPLR1/PSB-Alpha-LR1.html?tp=186&kw=&org=pla&nw=g&crv=6664807465
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_735SM45/Definitive-Technology-StudioMonitor-45.html?tp=186#details-tab
> 
> Still too big? In my opinion matching something the size of a computer speaker with a PB-13 Ultra does not make sense. The Corsair speakers are the size you want, and in your price range, so why not buy those?


Perhaps you're right, maybe I should build them myself.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

You are going to be running into issues blending anything that small with an Ultra. As soon as the volume increases, the speakers are going to start compressing and the Ultra won't even be trying. It kind of limits how much the Ultra is adding to the system.

In you price range, and close to the size, my best suggestion would be something like the AudioEngine A5 (or A5+ used) or P4's. Still looking at a small speaker, maybe a used pair of Paradigm Millenia 1's, or save up a bit longer and get Paradigm Studio 10's. 

Is there room to fit a larger speaker in your set up, and it is just aesthetics you are concerned about, or are you actually severely size constrained in your room?


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

snowmanick said:


> You are going to be running into issues blending anything that small with an Ultra. As soon as the volume increases, the speakers are going to start compressing and the Ultra won't even be trying. It kind of limits how much the Ultra is adding to the system.
> 
> In you price range, and close to the size, my best suggestion would be something like the AudioEngine A5 (or A5+ used) or P4's. Still looking at a small speaker, maybe a used pair of Paradigm Millenia 1's, or save up a bit longer and get Paradigm Studio 10's.
> 
> Is there room to fit a larger speaker in your set up, and it is just aesthetics you are concerned about, or are you actually severely size constrained in your room?


I'm convinced to use slightly bigger speakers, perhaps the Klipsch RB 41 II? or something similar. Also is an High sensitivity a good thing, or does that drain the sound quality?

And there is also the fact that my AVC-A1SE is only 2x170 @8Ohm.

My room is 3m W 5m L 3m H, so I don't have a lot of space and aesthetics are a important fact its like, performance 9 design 7.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> I'm convinced to use slightly bigger speakers, perhaps the Klipsch RB 41 II? or something similar. Also is an High sensitivity a good thing, or does that drain the sound quality?
> 
> And there is also the fact that my AVC-A1SE is only 2x170 @8Ohm.
> 
> My room is 3m W 5m L 3m H, so I don't have a lot of space and aesthetics are a important fact its like, performance 9 design 7.


The higher the sensitivity, the easier it is for an amplifier to drive the speaker to higher volumes. This is beneficial for lower powered receivers and amplifiers. 

Is there a particular reason you have settled on the PB13-Ultra for your room? You could save some serious cash and still get great output from one of the smaller SVS subs. Then you could spend a little more on speakers that would blend better with a still very capable sub.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> The higher the sensitivity, the easier it is for an amplifier to drive the speaker to higher volumes. This is beneficial for lower powered receivers and amplifiers.
> 
> Is there a particular reason you have settled on the PB13-Ultra for your room? You could save some serious cash and still get great output from one of the smaller SVS subs. Then you could spend a little more on speakers that would blend better with a still very capable sub.


Yea I want that sub really bad, and I could save up some money. And then spend more for the fronts, Ive heard that in a small room you get room gain?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> Yea I want that sub really bad, and I could save up some money. And then spend more for the fronts, Ive heard that in a small room you get room gain?


Fair enough. It's an excellent sub. Every room is different but yes, you can generally expect gain from smaller rooms.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Fair enough. It's an excellent sub. Every room is different but yes, you can generally expect gain from smaller rooms.


Is my room small enough?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> Is my room small enough?


I would say yes assuming it is completely or mostly enclosed. Others here with more knowledge on the topic may be able to add more insight (i.e. at what point is a room too large to add measurable gain/extension). Bottom line is you should have no problem getting plenty of output from the Ultra in your room.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> I would say yes assuming it is completely or mostly enclosed. Others here with more knowledge on the topic may be able to add more insight (i.e. at what point is a room too large to add measurable gain/extension). Bottom line is you should have no problem getting plenty of output from the Ultra in your room.


Thank you very much, I appriaciate all the help I get. To Peter Loeser and snowmanick, I think I go with klipsch because they are very well known for there SQ. RB 51 II @ 92dB.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> Thank you very much, I appriaciate all the help I get. To Peter Loeser and snowmanick, I think I go with klipsch because they are very well known for there SQ. RB 51 II @ 92dB.


Glad we could be of assistance. I think you will be pleased with the Klipsch bookshelf speakers. I will be interested to know how it turns out for you.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Glad we could be of assistance. I think you will be pleased with the Klipsch bookshelf speakers. I will be interested to know how it turns out for you.


Well I've ordered the PB-13 Ultra for €2099, I am planning to make an unboxing video and allot of other stuff. Hell I am so excited, Like A Sheldon Cooper that gets 4 new model-train sets.:bigsmile:

I was at the store and thought hey its not really that big, I said to the guy wait a minute this is the sealed one. And then he pointed at the speaker behind it, and it was HUGE!!! I'm so loving it.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> Well I've ordered the PB-13 Ultra for €2099, I am planning to make an unboxing video and allot of other stuff. Hell I am so excited, Like A Sheldon Cooper that gets 4 new model-train sets.:bigsmile:
> 
> I was at the store and thought hey its not really that big, I said to the guy wait a minute this is the sealed one. And then he pointed at the speaker behind it, and it was HUGE!!! I'm so loving it.


Yeah, it's enormous! You'll love it.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just watched the newest batman with my PB13 Ultra. You just can't replace how good this sub is. My only problem is that my whole house shakes and somehow I am trying to convince my wife that we need another Ultra sub.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

steve1616 said:


> I just watched the newest batman with my PB13 Ultra. You just can't replace how good this sub is. My only problem is that my whole house shakes and somehow I am trying to convince my wife that we need another Ultra sub.


Good idea, my next purchase should be a second sub.


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

steve1616 said:


> I just watched the newest batman with my PB13 Ultra. You just can't replace how good this sub is. My only problem is that my whole house shakes and somehow I am trying to convince my wife that we need another Ultra sub.



Good luck on that one. I also have a 13 Ultra and this thing is a monster. Unlimited power.


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> Well I've ordered the PB-13 Ultra for €2099, I am planning to make an unboxing video and allot of other stuff. Hell I am so excited, Like A Sheldon Cooper that gets 4 new model-train sets.:bigsmile:
> 
> I was at the store and thought hey its not really that big, I said to the guy wait a minute this is the sealed one. And then he pointed at the speaker behind it, and it was HUGE!!! I'm so loving it.


Philosophy

When you get this in your place you will see how huge it really is. For your interest....go to bluray.com and look me up under "beyond 1000". You will see plenty of photos of my unit in a room environment with descriptions of this thing. 

Play War of the Worlds chapter 5 and your body will disintegrate if you crank it. The PB13 Ultra has unlimited performance. :hsd: :clap:


----------

